# Ground clearance: Audi TT, Audi TT S-line; Audi TTS and Aud



## cooleddie (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi there

Does anyone know the ground clearance for:
- Audi TT
- Audi TT S-line
- Audi TTS, and
- Audi TT RS

Can't seem to find it anywhere on the Audi websites

Would appreciate if you can provide. Thx!


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

I've seen it quoted as 4.5 inches (114mm) for the Sport and S-line.


----------



## cooleddie (Jun 24, 2017)

anyone who can verify that? anyone with a measuring tape? lol


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

It is most defenitely not 114mm.... I have standard suspension, without s-line and can (almost) fit iPhone 6 Plus under what appears to be the lowest point of the car (front arch) - that is around 156mm. S-Line/TTS should be 10mm lower.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Well, I haven't measured it, but here is my source:

https://www.autoevolution.com/cars/audi ... 6at-230-hp

I am not at all technical, but I would have thought that the lowest point of the car would be somewhere in the middle - under the engine, for example - rather than the bodywork round the edge.


----------



## cooleddie (Jun 24, 2017)

Shaninnik said:


> It is most defenitely not 114mm.... I have standard suspension, without s-line and can (almost) fit iPhone 6 Plus under what appears to be the lowest point of the car (front arch) - that is around 156mm. S-Line/TTS should be 10mm lower.


What about the side / bodywork? Say the area underneath the driver door. Could you fit your phone there?


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

That is exactly the area I was talking about - where the front arch ends and driver door begins. Everything else is higher.



Quizzical said:


> I am not at all technical, but I would have thought that the lowest point of the car would be somewhere in the middle - under the engine, for example - rather than the bodywork round the edge.


On many cars yes, on TT bottom of the car/engine area seems to be flat with the bodywork. Techinically it may be a bit lower, but 100% not 114mm - that is just too low for the roads I am using


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just measured my RS for you.

At the bottom of the bodywork at rear of front wheel arch it's 13.5cm, however there are parts slightly lower than that beneath the car I'd say it's 11.5cm at the lowest point.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Just measured my RS for you.
> 
> At the bottom of the bodywork at rear of front wheel arch it's 13.5cm, however there are parts slightly lower than that beneath the car I'd say it's 11.5cm at the lowest point.


Thank you for measuring! If you don't mind, what's the height of the jack point? Looks like perhaps around 12-13cm?


----------



## NucLeo (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello everyone!
I'm about to purchase a TT (standard, not the S-line version) quite soon, but I need to know the ground clearance of the front bumper. Has anyone measured it? Our driveway is a bit steep, my previous car barely made it without touching the ground. If I'm correct, that had around 11-12 cms of ground clearance.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

So, size isn't everything??


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

You have obviously convinced yourself, :lol:


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

I've been seriously involved in this topic before moving from my previous cars to the actual. That was due to the steep road to the garage
Just imagine me going with a measuring tool to several dealers offering TTs in different options.
Standard TT has 155mm ground clearance
S-line or TTs have 145mm
Regarding the front bumper: considering the S-line exterior, the lower part beside the wheel is about 120mm, and the edge of the bumper comes up to 175mm. The non s-line bumper has a slightly higher clearance beside the wheel, due to a different shape.
My previous car was a Peugeot RCZ, let's say I definitely was much more in trouble with that car.
Being the TT a sporty model, the clearance is extremely reasonable, much better than competitors (see BMW Z4)
Hope this helps


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

There's actually much more complex maths involved in this than the clearance at the tip of the nose. You have to look at the distance to the centre of the front wheel to work out the approach angle because the nose will then rise when the wheels hit the slope as well so the raw height figure isn't really relevant. Especially as you can't actually measure the height of your drive without working out the angle because you can't put a ruler down to 'ground level'.

I have a pretty monster bump in to my estate and there's a huge one in to an out of town shopping area near here and I get over both easily with no scraping noises. If the dealer is worth their salt they'll let you take the car to your house on the test drive to check. My brother was after an SUV and several dealers were happy to bring it round to see if it would fit in his garage first.


----------



## NucLeo (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, I have pretty much convinced myself indeed The dealer is rather far from where I live so trying it out is not really an option, but if it's over 12 cms it should not be a problem. 
After a Volvo R line and a Jaguar R-sport model I'm used to being very cautious with speed bumps and kerbs and I guess I will have to stick to that approach with the TT.


----------

